# Pinworms



## BarefootMeadows (Oct 22, 2007)

A co-worker has a child that is struggling with pinworms...what is the best way to rid these awful things? They just keep coming back according to my co-worker.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Diatomatious Earth in some apple sauce for a week or so Or go to the Dr and get a pill for them. Every one in the house will have to be treated .You have to give a bath first thing in the morning to wash the eggs off.Then clean the tub good the eggs will stick to the surface for the next victom. Clean sheets and dry in hot dryer and the pjays and all under wear too.Snack on Pumpkin seeds the worms hate them cut back on sugar they love sugar.
I did some net searching for my grandson had them and my DIL freaked out.


----------



## BarefootMeadows (Oct 22, 2007)

Great, thanks...I'll pass on the info.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

additional info to go with the good info you already got 

i have never heard of the diatomatios earth i would consult a MD before eating that

i was just reading about these , they are common in school age kids in every major city in the US and in nearly every one in 3rd wold countries

they spread by egg and only live 2 weeks so if you kill all the eggs the infection is over 
the eggs come out with feceis and stick to the area around the anus 

bath every day for 3 weeks 

wash the childs bottom with warm soapy water after each poop (may be eisier to bath after poop depending on schedule)

change under ware and pants after each washing (launder with a bit of bleach)


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

oberhaslikid said:


> Diatomatious Earth in some apple sauce for a week or so Or go to the Dr and get a pill for them. Every one in the house will have to be treated .You have to give a bath first thing in the morning to wash the eggs off.Then clean the tub good the eggs will stick to the surface for the next victom. Clean sheets and dry in hot dryer and the pjays and all under wear too.Snack on Pumpkin seeds the worms hate them *cut back on sugar they love sugar.*I did some net searching for my grandson had them and my DIL freaked out.



that must be what my dad meant when he told me i would "get the diggers" unless i quit eating so much candy, lol.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Eat a fair amount of pineapple for several days or go to the doc and get meds. Wash hands carefully when returning indoors from dirt and animal contact before eating.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

We use black walnut herb capsules. DE comes in food grade and is very safe.
Do a search for parasite cleanse herbs, you'll come up with a lot
I'd sooner (and do) give my kids herbs than the med.s the Dr.'s prescribe.


----------



## Mrs.T (Feb 12, 2008)

We used to buy Diatomatious Earth in 50# sacks. We mixed it with feed for our goats and cattle and it sure made a difference in the flies in summertime!

We used it in our food, too, but our supplier went out of business. 

Does anyone know where one can purchase a good supply of it? 

Fwiw, I was reading about a parasite cleanse with black walnut tincture, clove capsules and wormwood capsules. Dr. Hulda Clark, I believe, is where this came from.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

You can do a paddle test to know for sure if it's them (paddle with tape on it. Press against the area) You'll see the eggs under a microscope (just gotta know what your looking for. This is how the doctor will do it.)

OR...

Late at night when she is in bed look. The mother pin worm will come out to lay eggs. Sometimes you will see it.

Other times you can see some in the stools.

Ok for treatments..
The doctor can give you something for it. One pill, and everyone in the house will have to be treated. Wash bedding and underwear in warm water and dry in your dryer on HOT.

Make sure hands are being washed of course.

Other things....

"PRONTO PLUS" over the counter med's for it. It works.

Pumpkin seeds and black walnuts are known to also help.

I have been told about the pineapple as well but I have not used that so I can not say either way if it'll work or not.

A lot of times children will pass them around. They will itch their behinds and then the eggs get on their hands. At that point who knows where they are going.

***Please be careful if your friend decides to use Wormwood or any natural herb. 
I myself am all for any natural cure for things but you have to watch how much and what you use. Wormwood (which has been used for removel of worms) can have some crazy side effects such as Hallucinations, and Seizures.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson 
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/


----------

